# PPI in Bristol



## extraextra (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi- 

Can anyone recommend a reputable shop to do a pre-purchase inspection in Bristol?


Thanks


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Litchfields are about 50 miles from Bristol (up the M5 to Tewkesbury). That's where I'd be taking it.


----------

